# What would you do?



## AnnaBelle (Mar 19, 2007)

I started working at my school's department of intercollegiate athletics as a History tutor on February 5th. My pay rate is $8 per hour that I tutor. I tutor on Monday's from 2-3pm and from 7-8pm. I also tutor on Wednesdays from 1-2pm. Problem is, I have been working there for almost a month and a half, and I have yet to recieve my FIRST paycheck. I'm so serious. I'm supposed to get paid on the 15th and 30th of each month, and still no check. The girl that is over me told me payroll was slow, but I didn't expect it to be this freaking s l o w...

Thing is, I applied as a beauty consultant at Walgreens. It's $8+ an hour, plus you can earn comission on things you specifically sell. I have a good chance of getting this job at Walgreens. A very good chance. The people there are AWESOME and they work with your school schedule.

I talked to my Mom about it, and she told me to stay and tutor until I got my check, but I want out of this job. I feel like it's more of a volunteer job than a steady job. Plus I'm waiting on a $50 paycheck that I probably won't see. I'm just so mad and frustrated.

So I want to know what would you guys do?


----------



## luxotika (Mar 19, 2007)

If you aren't really feeling the tutoring job, you should just work at Walgreens. That is what I would do anyway. You could also put in more hours at Walgreens from what it sounds like, and you might enjoy the work more since you love makeup! Yeah, ditch the tutoring job. There is no reason to not get paid in that long. Good luck!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you so much luxotika. My only problem is that I'm tutoring 4 girls and I hate to leave them high and dry, but I also hate not being paid. I just really torn on what to do, but your advice really did help me.


----------



## han (Mar 19, 2007)

i agree with luxotika.. go with walgreens you will get more hours and money not to mention a discount.. thats b.s. you have to wait to get paid


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 19, 2007)

Well if you really rather work at walgreens and its paying you more than go for it. Working for school is such a hassle, they act like students dont really need the money so they take their time.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 19, 2007)

Your welcome AnnaBelle. Good luck in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 19, 2007)

You obviously want to work at Walgreens so go there.

But make sure you get you pay for tutoring. If this were my situation, I would contact the Director of Pay Roll or Human Resourses (or both), and let them know you haven't received any money yet.

Give the Tutoring department 2 weeks notice so they can find another tutor.

Tell Walgreens that you have given notice to end the tutoring job, but you still need to tutor for 2 weeks - I'm sure they will understand.

Good luck on your decision


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 19, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## Shelley (Mar 19, 2007)

I would take the job at Walgreens. Make sure they pay you before leaving. Is there human resources or someone in payroll you could speak to?


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfect advice.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, I didn't even know Walgreens had beauty consultants. lol, least not the store in my neighborhood. That's great commission is involved, not to mention you'll get the discounts. Since it's flexible with your school schedule, I'd say go for it.

I think anything dealing with school is stressful. As cyw1 said, just make sure you give the department 2 wks notice and try to go to human resources or whoever deals with payroll to inquire about your check.

Other than that, gl with your job at Walgreens and let us know how it works out for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 19, 2007)

I would do whatever will make you the happiest.

I would also check with the payroll department at your school to find out what is going on. I work for the college here and it took a month before I got my first check because that is just how they set it up. PLUS they screwed up my first check and waited to pay me until the next pay day came around. I was so mad!


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 19, 2007)

Maybe they're just withholding your paycheck - sometimes they withhold the first two weeks, but if that second week is a pay week, then that means you won't get paid for another two weeks. That sounds kind of confusing, but I've had jobs that did that and I didn't wind up getting paid for like a month. If you really don't like the job though, then I wouldn't stay there.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd probably get the job in the shop as well.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 20, 2007)

Some places are slow with checks - our program is funded. My site - we were paid on time. Others were a week late or so. And it's bi-weekly also, 15th &amp; 30th..

Maybe you really do have a monthly paycheck?

But it is illegal to not recieve your check within a certain time limit, from what I was told.


----------



## Manda (Mar 20, 2007)

It sounds like you really want the walgreens job, so I'd go with that, sounds fun, plus you'll get more hours and good pay! (plus you won't have to wait so long to get pair, that is pretty shady of the school)

If the girls youre tutoring really like you, is there someway you can set it up so you can continue tutoring them on your own?


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 20, 2007)

dude, at my current job, it took them SIX WEEKS to pay me. It drove me crazy. I had been leaving all the stuff with this admin guy and it turned out he was just an ******* who was acting really weird. Before that he'd been excellent at his job, but he ****ed me around for the longest time. I finally spoke to people in our head office admin department, as well as to my manager, and they got it sorted out. I wrote a complaint about him though, because in Australia, if you get paid a lump sum, it gets taxed higher, because it goes through as if you've earnt that amount in one pay period, which meant I was getting 6 weeks worth of money, in one 2 week pay period. I was massively pissed off. Anyway, just keep harrassing them, they'll have to give you the money sometime. Even if you do quit and go to wallgreens, they still have to give you the money so if the lack of paycheck is the only thing keeping you there, then leave.

Basically, I would quit, and tell them that the reason I was doing so was in part due to their slowness in payment. I'd be tempted to tell them, as you mentioned, "it's not freaking charity week, sunshine." LOL

All the best with getting the money, they sound like lazy bastards


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 20, 2007)

That's too bad!

I'd go for the job that is fun and pays better.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice! It really means a lot to me.

I got one paycheck from the school yesterday. The date on it was February 15th. It was for $8. I told them that I was done, and I gave them my notice.

I had also talked to the manager at Walgreens yesterday, and he told me to come in for an interview today. I went, and I got the job. I'm so excited! I start when my manager gets my drug test results back which should be pretty soon.


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats sweetheart!


----------



## Shelley (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations Anna!


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 20, 2007)

good for you!!!!!!!! I guess an $8 paycheck made the decision for you!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 3, 2007)

I would be calling their HR reps until I get some answers as to why you're not getting paid! I'd be so pissed!


----------

